# Is this still valid?



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi there
I’m thinking of moving to Portugal by next year somewhere near sintra.
I’m Scottish but I do hold Portuguese passport and citizen card as my grandparents were Portuguese.
On my citizen card I can see that I have a tax no and a social security no, as 15 years back I worked in albufeira for 3 years.
Will the tax no and social security no still be valid?

Thank you


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Yes. You carry your numbers for life


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

Good choice, living near Sintra!


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

siobhanwf said:


> Yes. You carry your numbers for life


Thank you Siobhan





SpiggyTopes said:


> Good choice, living near Sintra!


hi there
could you please tell me how is it like to stay in around Quelez Cacem area?
in my teens I stayed in massama just 10 min walk from the massama train station now its called Monte Abraao. and it was quiet and peaceful.
But in 2010 I was told by some people that Amadora was full of immigrants and the crime rate is very high. is it still the same?

Thank you for your time


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

Difficult question to answer for me. You mean Queluz?

Queluz is pleasant, at least the part I've visited near the palacio.

We are on the coastal side of Sintra in the national park, which is delightful.

Amadora is too industrial for me, but there must be nice bits.


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

SpiggyTopes said:


> Difficult question to answer for me. You mean Queluz?
> 
> Queluz is pleasant, at least the part I've visited near the palacio.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info
I have send you a Private message


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

kingrulzuk said:


> hi there
> could you please tell me how is it like to stay in around Quelez Cacem area?
> in my teens I stayed in massama just 10 min walk from the massama train station now its called Monte Abraao. and it was quiet and peaceful.
> But in 2010 I was told by some people that Amadora was full of immigrants and the crime rate is very high. is it still the same?
> ...


I have a cousin who teaches in the National park area of Sintra, he tells me that he has many students that come from certain areas of Sintra that are surrounded by the A16. He states that these students are challenging due to factors such as, drug consumption, crime and poverty. 

The Portugal that I remember as a 'teen' in the mid 80's is no more sadly. Choose your location carefully, as the wrong purchase may prove difficult to resell...there are still some nice neighbourhoods around.


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

oronero said:


> I have a cousin who teaches in the National park area of Sintra, he tells me that he has many students that come from certain areas of Sintra that are surrounded by the A16. He states that these students are challenging due to factors such as, drug consumption, crime and poverty.
> 
> The Portugal that I remember as a 'teen' in the mid 80's is no more sadly. Choose your location carefully, as the wrong purchase may prove difficult to resell...there are still some nice neighbourhoods around.


I need to go there and spend few weeks around as I will never find out by sitting here and checking over the internet.


----------

